# Sirius Revises 2006 Sub Forecast



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

During the holiday season last year, Sirius signed up about half a million customers
during the last 10 days of 2005.

The retail push during the final days of the year represented nearly 25 percent of
the company's net customer additions for the entire 12-month period. The big
numbers also were attributed largely to the January debut of the self-proclaimed
"King of All Media," shock jock Howard Stern, on the satellite radio platform.

So, it's a given that Sirius probably wouldn't match the record numbers achieved
during the same period in 2005.

Sirius CEO Mel Karamzin said Monday that holiday sales so far this season have
been strong. However, "this year's retail sales results since the Thanksgiving
weekend have not been at the pace we had anticipated," he said.

Given the pace of retail successes so far, Sirius said it thinks it can end the year
with between 5.9 million and 6.1 million customers. Previously, Sirius said it
expected to end 2006 with 6.3 million customers.

At the lower end of the range Sirius will still add almost 20% more subscribers
in 2006 than the company did in 2005. And that means a record year for the
company, said Karmazin. "We have consistently focused on disciplined growth
and continue that focus as we look to generate positive cash flow this quarter."

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

They get my money and I love them! Things can't grow huge forever. But there is still growth there. I will continue to do my best to pimp their excellent service.


----------

